# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Νηρεύς, του Παληού  [Nirefs]

## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Νηρευς* ηταν ενα γνωστο φορτηγο πλοιο της εταιρειας Παληου. Ναυπηγηθηκε στην βορειο Αγγλια, στο Σαδερλαντ, στις αρχες του 1915. Ειχε 4.080 τοννους και μηκος 116,7 μετρων.




> IDNo:     5603943     Year: 1915
> Name:     NIREFS         Keel:     
> Type:     Cargo ship     Launch Date: 3.12.14
> Flag:     GRC         Date of completion: 2.15
> Tons:     4080         Link: 1542
> DWT:             Yard No: 166
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     116.7         Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     16.1         Builder:     Craig, Taylor & Co
> ...



Το πλοιο (με πλοιαρχο τον Δημητριο Φυτιλη) βυθιστηκε απο το υποβρυχιο  *UC 36 * κατα την διαρκεια ταξιδιου απο την Νεα Ορλεανη στην Βρεστη στις 14 Ιουνιου 1917. Πηγη: http://www.uboat.net/wwi/ships_hit/4407.html


Εδω, ανακοινωσεις απο τις εφημεριδες της εποχης, πρωτα στις 24 Φεβρουαριου 1915 και μετα στις 25 Οκτωβριου 1916

19150224 Nereus.jpg

19161025 Nereus.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και εδω μια εκθεση του Αντωνη Παληου για τα πλοια της εταιρειας του το 1916 (απο τις 5 Φεβρουαριου 1917) που αναφερει το *Νηρευς

*19170205 Palios1.jpg

............

19170205 Palios4.jpg
19170205 Palios6.jpg
19170205 Palios7.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Νηρευς* στην Θεσσαλονικη λιγω προ του τελους του... Ιουνιος 1916
http://www.culture.gouv.fr/public/mistral/memsmn_fr

Nirefs.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Όταν ολοκληρώθηκε το ΝΗΡΕΥΣ το παρουσίασε και ο αγλλικός τύπος της εποχής:
nereus.jpg

Και μια μετοχή της ΑΕΕΘΕ του Παληού. Και τα δυο από το εξαιρετικό greekshippingmiracle.org
333d2a6f243f1a0442430d70a4fa5f88_002.jpg

----------

